# Inside the brain of a slotcar Customizer...Danger! Enter if you DARE <<< WARNING >>>



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Inside the brain of a slotcar Customizer...Danger! Enter if you DARE <<< WARNING >>>*

I know how inspirational builds happen for me. Something in my brain triggers an idea from another idea and it just keeps happening.

Example:










First Mr.Hilltop (super builder extrodinair) paints up a Jasper Powered Shadow body like only he could. Proving that any ho hum slotcar body can be made into a Master Piece. This leads me into the world of Shadows that could be and have painted up a bunch now as others have too.

This Yellow Shadow above was originaly supposed to be a Jasper Powered II car with a scoop added to it like Russ the Hut had suggested way back when. This scoop came from Hilltop Enterprises and fit the bill to a "T". Remember to always send lots of Kewl stuff in your trades as it seems to come back to you 10 fold.

Now this body was yellow before because, I messed it up trying to do the red on the Jasper Powered II paint job. A Pine-sol tanked stripping later and this body got squirted yellow again. But wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This gets crazy now so hold on...lol One of our friends left an empty pack of Camels in our garage yesterday and I decided to just throw it on the build table in the garage instead of the garbage. I used to be a big Jimmy Spencer fan and started seeing Purple and Yellow suddenly (it happened real fast).  

A Camel Shadow!!!!!!!!! Randy does all those 2 tone paint jobs and 3 tone now so, it is my turn to have some fun. Boing my brain went into overload and Ginger just happened to be leaving with the kids to go see here parents for a bit. My hand waved goodbye and then started to mask, load paint and spray silver first and then quickly clean my airbrush bowl and sprayed purple. YES! Holy Toledo this paint combo is just Sweeeeeeeeeet! I have it under a lamp now and just can't stop looking at it. The picture doesn't do it justice at all.

If our friend would have just thrown that empty pack away...this car would have never gotten done up. Wheeeeew! Thank goodness for our lazy or forgetfull friends. 

If you have made it this far then I would like to here your crazy or normal inspirational build up ideas. Inspiration is my main fuel and I get 100% of that from here on Hobby Talk. 

Bob...Coach don't even try that rusty bolt trick here in Nebraska ...zilla

P.S. the masking tape used was TAMIYA in different widths. It works great and is easy to use. Just like a scotch Tape dispenser. I am all about easy...


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

This UW Husky graduate and fan thinks this is the most beautiful car he has ever seen in his life and loves the process you went you through.

Should you ever want to send that car in my direction, it would be well loved.... just so you know....


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Inspired by a pack of ****!!! Love it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Inside his brain??? Probably don't need to go there!!! Of course I like the colors. I've been wanting to use these colors, also a dark blue and yellow combo. I like those attention getter cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OH BOY.......

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> Inspired by a pack of ****!!! Love it!



um, that phrase means something completely different here in the states.... not that there's anything wrong with it. lol!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> um, that phrase means something completely different here in the states.... not that there's anything wrong with it. lol!


You haven't been in chat lately have you...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*no sirree...*



videojimmy said:


> .... not that there's anything wrong with it. lol!


No there sure isn't. "Bob...it's okay to be me....Zilla" is loud and proud. (your welcome Bob). It's about time we got this *out* there isn't it?? :lol: nd


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*I'd walk a mile for a Camel Shadow! *


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks you Bob!!! I am so inspired!!! I finally got my shadow primed!!! Almost time to break out the airbrush for another go at it.. I just hope what I'm going to shoot out of it works!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I painted mine black.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahaha, ok you only get a pack of **** in a gay bar then!!!! Mental note to self, don't mentions ****(smokes) again!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great color scheme Bob. Looking forward to the decals.
Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Smokes is ok.. however.. :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
Slap a number 4 on that thing and you'll be able to off it on some Vikings fan on the bay for mucho deniro. :devil: 

Good combo! Silver as a base really helps! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It is already going to Marty as he asked first...Go Huskies!!*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Slap a number 4 on that thing and you'll be able to off it on some Vikings fan on the bay for mucho deniro. :devil:
> 
> Good combo! Silver as a base really helps! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


LOL....NOW THAT IS FUNNY....:lol:



tjd241 said:


> No there sure isn't. "Bob...it's okay to be me....Zilla" is loud and proud. (your welcome Bob). It's about time we got this *out* there isn't it?? :lol: nd


I am married and have 2 kids ND....are you trying to say it's all just a front? hahahahahaha...no it isn't...oh crap. 

Bob...#4 is a great idea lol...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't you dare desecrate such a beautiful color combination with the #4.....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Spray one orange & just slap a Hooters decal on it...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks you Bob!!! I am so inspired!!! I finally got my shadow primed!!! Almost time to break out the airbrush for another go at it.. I just hope what I'm going to shoot out of it works!!


You are the slotcarman! Kooo-kooo-ka-chew

Don't fear the Reaper...wait the paint that is. It will all come out fine and soon you will find the fun ways of the brush.............25% thinner to 75% paint is about right but, it can go either way. Remember to spray a box of something first. Sometimes the paint from an Airbrush can come out speckled at first. I do that every spray & it has saved many of a car from the pine-sol jar. If it comes out speckled and keeps speckling you need more thinner. Lots of time it just speckles for the first couple of seconds and then your spray pattern is good to go....Phsssssssssssssssssht

Bob...I want to see CL:wave:RS Fr:devil:m you s:hat::hat:n...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

AMAZING (amazing)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe...Learn to adjust your brush down to the absolute finest atomization (drop size you can) then dial your way up.

also... 

What Bob is really saying is no matter how experienced you are with your airbrush ALWAYS point the first shot at something other than your intended workpiece and avoid the wall texture effect.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I tried it again. I'm just not getting the volume of paint out of it that I'm used to. The paint had a pearl in it and was a tiny bit "clumpy" but I attribute that to what I was shooting..(thinned out nail polish) I'm not sure if I have have more adjustments to make still. I had to shoot about 7 or 8 coats before I started getting something that resembled coverage. I'm still not tickled with the results and some more experimentation will be required. Is it normal to have to shoot something 8 times before it looks like there's paint getting on it?? :freak: I was quite stoned on paint fumes by the time The 8th coat was down!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Clumps are bad...Clean Airbrush and spray some PAINT!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Well, I tried it again. I'm just not getting the volume of paint out of it that I'm used to. The paint had a pearl in it and was a tiny bit "clumpy" but I attribute that to what I was shooting..(thinned out nail polish) I'm not sure if I have have more adjustments to make still. I had to shoot about 7 or 8 coats before I started getting something that resembled coverage. I'm still not tickled with the results and some more experimentation will be required. Is it normal to have to shoot something 8 times before it looks like there's paint getting on it?? :freak: I was quite stoned on paint fumes by the time The 8th coat was down!! :lol:


I am not sure here because, have never shot nailpolish throgh my airbrush before. You may have the wrong thinner for that nail polish and are getting your gun gunked up?

I use Acetone to clean my airbrush with. That is the same thing that women use to remove nail polish from thier fingernails but, the label says fingernail polish remover. If you were to thing it down with Acetone it might work but, Acetone is pretty strong and could melt some plastic bodies down.

This is just a stab in the dark here. Clean your airbrush real well with thinner and try spraying some Testors paint down and see if that works.

Bob...Try more air-pressure if all else fails...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The first time I used it I had the same results. This was using thinned down candy and the volume of paint was disappointing with that too. I am wondering if it might have to do with the very small needle size. The un-triggered pressure was about 60, and the pressure when spraying dropped to about 15. I guess I better disassemble and make sure it's all clean and try again. I sprayed acetone through the gun immediately after use until it shot clean acetone. Then I covered the tip and back flushed it too. I'm not giving up the fight, because I know there will be a good reward in the end. :thumbsup: Sooner or later I will figure it out!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmm. 

Whats the label say on the jug? Probably lacquer....so use lacquer thinner. Most of it goes poof into the atmosphere unless your really pigging it on greedily and you run into what Bob forwarns of....an overload of volitals inducing a styrene melt down. This rarely happens unless your sloppy with Bombcans or just generally whacko like Bob and I. 

...remember that you are using a device that scales the pattern down to and HO type fan ....so it does take more time and a few careful passes to get coverage. One to cut the piece in. One as a tack coat. One to establish depth and density....and maybe one more to beat down any highlights or lowlights in the interest of even-ness.

Think of yourself as a little HO painter dude. Your sacrificing some volume for accuracy and control. So it will take more time than detonating a bomb can over your project.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Time for some decal fun now...*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Slap a number 4 on that thing and you'll be able to off it on some Vikings fan on the bay for mucho deniro. :devil:
> 
> Good combo! Silver as a base really helps! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


Dave,

LOL I waited untill the order had been placed before posting this up. hahahahahaha Thanks for the idea rr as the BUY IT NOW function works great on my Pay Bay. :hat: Go Packers uuuum eeeer Jets or is that the Vikings now? Next.....................:freak:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NFL-MINNESOTA-V...ash=item359e22bee1&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262



martybauer31 said:


> Don't you dare desecrate such a beautiful color combination with the #4.....


Marty I wouldn't call it a desecration by putting the #4 on it. No I would if it had the above decals on it with the #4 on it though. :lol:



martybauer31 said:


> This UW Husky graduate and fan thinks this is the most beautiful car he has ever seen in his life and loves the process you went you through.
> 
> Should you ever want to send that car in my direction, it would be well loved.... just so you know....


Bob...by the way Marty is getting this car (LOL GO Huskies!!)...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Bob...by the way Marty is getting this car (LOL GO Huskies!!)...zilla


A big WOOF at ya buddy! 

Marty...there is no way the Huskies go O-fer this year....Bauer


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*ho hum slotcar body?*

"ho hum slotcar body"?????... I find the Shadows to be some of the most innovative engineering of their era... and this one is in Laker colors!!! How can you go wrong?

ROFLMAO

Gary


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Go Lakers...*

I am thinking Jets with some white ( Just add #4) & Packers with some yellow (add #4 decal as well). 










Gary,

The ho hum of it all is just seeing the black 101 version so many dang times. It is nice to see these things in color. I remember buying my first color T.V.!!! :woohoo: Then later on the blue went out and everything blue was now green...that sucked kinda a little.   ( I'm going to smack that smile off yer face Greeny)

The Lakers...hahahahahahahahahaahahahaha

Bob...looking forward to 2 tone-ing these little green guys now...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's Decal time soon.....................Yippie Skippy here we go!!*

After watching every Weird Al U-Tube vidieo (laughed my arse off ), thanks to the Fun Russ the Hut, I am now ready to have some decal fun with this bad boy. 

It is always have a blast brush detailing these Shadows as this is when they start to come alive. I always wait to paint the wings on these untill all the decals have been LAID to get the whole imagery picture deal-a-ma-wing-er-paint-a-bill-ity right.










Need more Shadows...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I am so hooked on them. I think they are so KOOL!

Bob...The Shadow is in the Houuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse baby!...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the green ones myself!!! That's the color of the money I could be saving by switching to Geico!!  Sadly, my shadow didn't come out nearly as good.. I believe the reaction I got was "eeew!!" Back into the pickle jar it will go for another attempt :lol:



















At least I'm trying to get the kinks worked out of my airbrush finally!! Notice that beeeeeeeeauuuuuutiful fade job??? Didn't think so!!! :tongue:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

bobhch said:


> After watching every Weird Al U-Tube vidieo (laughed my arse off ), thanks to the Fun Russ the Hut, I am now ready to have some decal fun with this bad boy.
> 
> It is always have a blast brush detailing these Shadows as this is when they start to come alive. I always wait to paint the wings on these untill all the decals have been LAID to get the whole imagery picture deal-a-ma-wing-er-paint-a-bill-ity right.
> 
> ...


Oh my.... looking sweet!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The slotcarman can & can't never did anything...way to stick with it slotdude*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I like the green ones myself!!! That's the color of the money I could be saving by switching to Geico!!  Sadly, my shadow didn't come out nearly as good.. I believe the reaction I got was "eeew!!" Back into the pickle jar it will go for another attempt :lol:
> 
> At least I'm trying to get the kinks worked out of my airbrush finally!! Notice that beeeeeeeeauuuuuutiful fade job??? Didn't think so!!! :tongue:


RALMAO...That's the color of the money I could be saving by switching to Geico!! ...lol that is funny.

Hey U-Joe it's all good man,

When you get that airbrush pumping out the color right you are gonna be so happy. Back to Black again for you again. Can't wait to see what fun Shadow will end coming out of that body of yours.



martybauer31 said:


> Oh my.... looking sweet!


Marty it is getting sweeter as it goes. I may just have to make another one of these up for myself ( I always say that but, never do it...Next) lol Although a #2 or #9 Smokin' Joes Shadow would make a nice team theme. Note to self: "Buy more Shadows"

















Mr... I like to use little lines as kewl color breakers... Hilltop sent me a PM suggesting that I use a line between the yellow and purple to give it that extra BAM. While putting on the red outlined #6s on today (upside down #9s) the advice Randy gave me got put into play. That small red line made a big difference in the final look of this car. Thanks again Randy!!

Just think this all started with a Yellow Shadow and looked at a pack of smokes. I need to keep looking. 



Bob...Now Just need to wing it...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Holy cow, I just drooled all over my keyboard, thanks a lot Bob!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Seriously *KOOL* :thumbsup:

:tongue: :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah!! The KOOL ones are the green ones!! :lol::tongue:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Kools... Green... I get it!

Actually, there was a Shadow with white sides and black top, Black sides and white top, and an all white Shadow. Still very generic looking compared to work displayed in this thread.

BTW... the Lakers colors could use the #24... but it might cause it to tailgate!! ROFLMAO

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

bobhch said:


>


Looking good Bob...that Shadow has got some WAM BAM thank you Mam...zilla :thumbsup::thumbsup: Didn't mean to suggest how to finish your little car (yea, I guess I did), but when I saw those colors, I just thought to myself... RM
P.S. Always open for suggestions here too!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SMOKIN!!!!!!!!! (Had to say it)
BoB, that's a hot car!

Rich


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Absitively stupendous Zilla!

I could spare ya a few shadows!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Randy the red stripes pushed this over the edge...Oh Yeah! Next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Bill Hall said:


> Absitively stupendous Zilla!
> 
> I could spare ya a few shadows!


Thanks everyone for the good words of this fun little build.

Bill,

Naw you better not send any or I will never get done with my other Kazillion projects sitting around. Thanks for the offer. I still have about a Bazillion little Lolas waiting to get hooked up next.

All those Sand Vans sitting around need a good doing up also. You can never have enough Sand Vans. lol 

Bob...I am so going to do some more Hilltop race car 2 tones with little stripes in the near future...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful job Bob!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

A Camel-powered Sand Van with a Shadow wing and a huge supercharged HEMI out back would be awesome . . . :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
What no wing? Love the scoop! Great job. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Now if someone could make the TYCO Mad Max type body attractive !

Gonzo


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> What no wing? Love the scoop! Great job. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


No no ...Camels have humps

...not wings!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hooters has Wings and Camels have Humps...*



Bill Hall said:


> No no ...Camels have humps
> 
> ...not wings!


rr & Bill,

Humps...hahahaha

No Wing yet but, of coarse it will get one soon. Gingers Birthday is September 9th just 6 days after mine so, been busy eating out lately.



1976Cordoba said:


> A Camel-powered Sand Van with a Shadow wing and a huge supercharged HEMI out back would be awesome . . . :wave:


Love the supercharged HEMI idea in a Camel-Powered Sand Van but, it would need some Sub Lime Green added in to the yellow and purple mix to make it MOPAR worthy with some Hemi decals I got in a trade package from the great Wes-tony! Still have that Tyco Powered Sand Van project sitting on the back edge of my bench...someday. I'm working on a little side project Fuzz -n- dog combo Sand Van that can get finished up in some short time lots available to me right now. ( K-9 UNIT ). 

Bob...like to paint the car first and then look it over to get a feel for the Wing...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Love the supercharged HEMI idea in a Camel-Powered Sand Van but, it would need some Sub Lime Green added in to the yellow and purple mix to make it MOPAR worthy with some Hemi decals I got in a trade package from the great Wes-tony! Still have that Tyco Powered Sand Van project sitting on the back edge of my bench...someday. I'm working on a little side project Fuzz -n- dog combo Sand Van that can get finished up in some short time lots available to me right now. ( K-9 UNIT ).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

yeah baby!! thats a good idea!! love your bad a$$ camel car man!!!! 

man i used to smoke camel in old days!! now its my 10th year anniversary smoke free!! whew..i still miss smoking .. is that terrible??


Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Outstanding, Bob! :thumbsup:

I think it aughta say "Bobs" instead of "Joes"


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bob love the little skulls above "Camel". Those things will kill ya :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Outstanding, Bob! :thumbsup:
> 
> I think it aughta say "Bobs" instead of "Joes"


hahaha...Smokin' Bobs

It's cheaper to be smokin' jOEZ...gimmie all yerz smokes Dude.

Yeah Win those skulls kinda seemed appropriate. lol Know that you made me think of skulls my "Mind" popped a new idea into my head. On the KOOL Shadow (yeah it aint gonna be a #4 Farve car ) the driver should be a skull head with a smoke in his mouth. Maybee that slotcar65 remake "DEAD END" with the skull on the rear wing also? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Thanks! 

Bob...The wing is stripped down & ready for paint...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Need to make a Chantix car someday...*

The Camel Shadow is almost done and will post pics soon...

This is getting a KOOL decal job with white pinstripes dividing the 2 different Metalic Green paints which should make the greens work much better together.










There will be a white smaller scoop on this, a white rear wing and a few white decals to make all this work in the end.

Bob...there is never a "the end" to slot car building...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Ohh thats a sweet color man! I like two tone of green! that light metallic green it looks like it matches the warrior 2 dodge truck you showed me other day!! 

did you finished the camel car yet? 

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I picked up 6 more Shadows real cheap the other day...oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!*



WesJY said:


> Ohh thats a sweet color man! I like two tone of green! that light metallic green it looks like it matches the warrior 2 dodge truck you showed me other day!!
> 
> did you finished the camel car yet?
> 
> ...


Yeah Wes,

It does look alot like that green from the Warlock II truck. It reminded me that I had some Testors colors by BOYD lime Pearl left so, my slot car MIND was triggered by it and sprayed the lime instead of the planned white.

Camel car...not yet but, working on it later tonight. Just need to finish my ice cream first. Ginger found the Snow Cap candies in a box that are perfect with ice cream and chocolate syrup.

I do have 2 partial bottles of the Lime left Wes if you need something sprayed up in that color. Just send the body to Nebraska you want Phssssssssssssssssht-ed up.

CJ had another run of Milk and Fletcher and I picked him up from the Flying J truck stop today. We drove to the Hobby Store and he is stocked up for a while now. We had lots of fun and CJ even got the Bob...zilla basement tour before heading back just a little bit ago. Good times!! 

Bob...Going to go finish up that Camel car now...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Woohoo! Updates....


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

*odd world.. LOL*

Hi gang,,:wave:
Just got back to the house from the mentioned "journey".. Had a great time Thanks to Bob and his generosity with his time.. Met Ginger, and yes got the Zilla Tour of Slot world at Bob's house.. (if you think the mind of a custom slot car builder is strange,,,,,, ) :freak:
Bob has a great setup and it's no surprise that he cranks out the customs that he does.. 
Now.. if you wonder where the ideas come from in the bizarre mind of Zilla.. get a load of the notes around the computer, all these pictured are notes of ideas, projects etc.. 











Thanks Bob,, cya soon..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Yeah Wes,
> 
> It does look alot like that green from the Warlock II truck. It reminded me that I had some Testors colors by BOYD lime Pearl left so, my slot car MIND was triggered by it and sprayed the lime instead of the planned white.
> 
> ...


dang.. that ice cream sounds soooooo goood!!! man nothing to eat here! LOL! Thats cool about your kids man! 

i ll have to look for more trucks like that and i ll let you know!! thanks man..

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love the 2 tone green on the newest shadow re-do, who could ever had seen such a great use for all those shadow bodies,lol.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob, Awesome Shadow's - both the Smokin' Joe & metallic green!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Green, green and more green!!! Like that color combo Bob!!!! One can never have to many notes!!! LOL :tongue:


----------

